# [SOLVED] Out of Memory Line X



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

On two websites I get the message "Out of memory line 6" or line 1. The message pops up with an OK button at its bottom. The website continues to work, however. I am running XP on an E-machine.

Is there a memory allocation I can change to prevent this message from appearing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*

What websites does this happen on?

What is the make and model number of your computer? How many GB of RAM do you have?


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*

It happens on the following websites and only began happening yesterday.

MarketWatch - Stock Market Quotes, Business News, Financial News
Fox News - Breaking News Updates | Latest News Headlines | Photos & News Videos

As far as memory goes I do not know. How do I find out?

E-machine EL1200-05W


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*

What browser are you using? (ex) IE 6,7,8 etc? Firefox, Chrome? If using IE use the *Internet Explorer Performance Troubleshooter*: Open the Internet Explorer Performance troubleshooter to solve problems in Internet Explorer 8


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*

It is Internet Explorer but I do not know whether it is 6 or 7 or 8. How do I find out?


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*

As for memory:
Crucial System Scanner results for your Desktop/PC computers using the nForce430 (2 DIMM Slots) chipset


Your System Specs for the nForce430 (2 DIMM Slots) chipset. 
Scan Id: D46E5C8A31D926C3

MemoryDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 PC2-5300
Memory Type: DDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 PC2-5300, DDR2 (non-ECC)
Maximum Memory: 4GB 
Currently Installed Memory: 1GB
Total Memory Slots: 2
Available Memory Slots: 1

1GB

DDR PC2-6400 EMPTY


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*



> If using IE use the *Internet Explorer Performance Troubleshooter*: Open the Internet Explorer Performance troubleshooter to solve problems in Internet Explorer 8


To find out what version you have, in IE go to* Help/About IE*. Try the trouble shooter. 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Open-the-Internet-Explorer-Performance-troubleshooter


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*

OK, thanks. I have IE 8. Will follow your post on troubleshooting. Will post what I find out.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*

"Open the Internet Explorer Performance troubleshooter by clicking the Start button , and then clicking Control Panel. In the search box, type troubleshooter, and then click Troubleshooting. Click View all, and then click Internet Explorer Performance. "

These instructions do not apply to my computer. There is no search box where I can type troubleshooter.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*


 Close anyInternet Explorer or Windows Explorer windows that are currently open.
 Open Internet Explorer by clicking the Start button







, and then clicking Internet Explorer. 
 Click the Tools button, and then click Internet Options.
 Click the Advanced tab, and then click Reset.
 Select the Delete personal settings check box if you would like to remove browsing history, search providers, Accelerators, home pages, and InPrivate Filtering data.
 In the Reset Internet Explorer Settings dialog box, click Reset.
 When Internet Explorer finishes applying default settings, click Close, and then click OK.
 Close Internet Explorer.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*

Spunk.funk,

The above set of instructions seems to have worked. I've been on the aforementioned websites a couple of times now and have not had the message appear. Prior to following the instructions the message appeared every time I went to those sites. The computer is running much faster now as far as the internet is concerned. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Out of Memory Line X*

Glad to hear it. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

